# Creative user titles for TUG reviewers



## TUGBrian

Edited - new custom Titles are chosen!

*Level1: TUG Review Crew Rookie*

granted to all TUG members who have submitted 5 Reviews.


*Level 2: TUG Review Crew Veteran*

granted to all TUG membership who have submitted 10 Reviews


*Level 3: TUG Review Crew Expert*

granted to all TUG members who have submitted 25 Reviews


*Level 4: TUG Review Crew Elite*

granted to all TUG members who have submitted 50 reviews


----------



## DaveNV

I like it. A few ideas to consider:

Review Crew
Tells It All
No Lumpy Pillows
Wants You To Know
Room Rater
Sharin' Baron
Seen It All
Stars and Barters
Been there, Done that
Keeps It Real
Oversharer

I like the first one best. 

Dave


----------



## Egret1986

*I think it's a great idea, Brian.*



TUGBrian said:


> So Ive often pondered ways to let folks who submit so many reviews stand out in the crowd here when they post.  One thing id like to try is custom user Titles.
> 
> for example you see TUG lifetime members, administrator, moderator, etc etc.
> 
> Id like to add one for folks who have submitted a certain number of reviews and want feedback on what these names should be.
> 
> Things like
> 
> TUG Platinum/Gold/Silver reviewer
> Superawesomepersonwhowritestonsofreviews
> TUG Legendary Reviewer
> TUG Travel Writer
> Lives to write reviews
> came here to drink beer and write reviews, and is all out of beer
> TUG Review Crew
> 
> 
> post up some ideas, ill create a poll when we have a good selection and we can vote!



I write reviews for TUG and for TripAdvisor.  I am encouraged to do so on TUG, to not only share, but also be able to extend my membership.  With TripAdvisor, to share, but also I'm given different "badges" and notified when I get "helpful votes".  Also, they tell me where I rank as a reviewer....top 2%, etc.  It's the little things that can encourage participation.  :whoopie:


----------



## Rent_Share

BMWguynw said:


> I like it. A few ideas to consider:
> 
> Tells It All
> Sharin' Baron
> Seen Knows It All
> Oversharer




I have a few nominees if you decide to expand this to the BBS :whoopie:


----------



## TUGBrian

this would pretty much only be for the BBS.


----------



## Rent_Share

I thought the 1st post implied for reviews ?


----------



## Egret1986

*Under your name is "TUG MEMBER"*



Rent_Share said:


> I thought the 1st post implied for reviews ?



Under Brian's name is Administrator.

Under DeniseM's name is Moderator.

Pretty sure that's what Brian is talking about; however, it is in regards to Members that Review.


----------



## TUGBrian

the monkier I refer to would indeed be assigned for those reaching a certain number of reviews, but it would be your title here on the forum.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan

TUGBrian said:


> the monkier I refer to



We have a monkey at TUG now?


----------



## Rent_Share

So if you contribute to the BBS, but don't pay a membership fee (expired),  or write reviews, your my title would be ?

Free Loader
Interloper
Cheap Skate
Lazy Bastard

:whoopie:


----------



## pedro47

No, No, No  name calling.


----------



## Rent_Share

Self deprecating name calling is allowed


----------



## ace2000

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> We have a monkey at TUG now?



Now, we find out what Brian really thinks about us...


----------



## TUGBrian

Some of you should begin seeing your new user titles pop up as I get to tweaking this!

Right now it should include all folks with 25 or more reviews submitted...I believe ill put the cutoff at 10 reviews before a custom title is awarded.

I liked TUG Review Crew the best out of all the options!


----------



## DaveNV

TUGBrian said:


> I liked TUG Review Crew the best out of all the options!




You're welcome.  (Taking credit for suggesting Review Crew, even though you also said it.  LOL! )

Dave


----------



## Carol C

Review Crew has a nice ring to it but it's maybe too generic. Maybe you can have levels of contribution...then have a Review Crew Superstar (top ranking), Review Crew Wizard (next level down), Review Crew Star (10 or more reviews). Something like that...that way the Review Crew is everyone who submits reviews and the designations go to individuals who go above and beyond. Just my two pesos FWIW!


----------



## TUGBrian

I did..

I chose TUG Review Crew: Elite (for anyone with more than 50 reviews)  although admittedly this group is very small.

TUG Review Crew: Expert (for those with more than 25 reviews)

TUG Reveiw Crew: Veteran (for those with more than 10...but ive not yet replaced these user titles yet...there are a TON of these)

TUG Review Crew: Rookie (for those with at least 5)


am up for changing the levels if more creative ones are better!  that said, if you are at elite status...ill put whatever you want for your user title =)


----------



## ace2000

TUGBrian said:


> I did..
> 
> I chose TUG Review Crew: Elite (for anyone with more than 50 reviews)  although admittedly this group is very small.
> 
> TUG Review Crew: Expert (for those with more than 25 reviews)
> 
> TUG Reveiw Crew: Veteran (for those with more than 10...but ive not yet replaced these user titles yet...there are a TON of these)
> 
> TUG Review Crew: Rookie (for those with at least 1)
> 
> 
> am up for changing the levels if more creative ones are better!  that said, if you are at elite status...ill put whatever you want for your user title =)



"Rookie" kind of carries a negative connotation but maybe the goal is to provide incentive and motivate some to get to the next level.


----------



## TUGBrian

ok..still going down the list...finished off with everyone having more than 18 submitted reviews...many of you should see new titles =)


----------



## DaveNV

TUGBrian said:


> ok..still going down the list...finished off with everyone having more than 18 submitted reviews...many of you should see new titles =)




Just saw mine.  Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Egret1986

*Congratulations!*



BMWguynw said:


> Just saw mine.  Thanks!
> 
> Dave



Looking forward to my badge!

I think this was a great idea.  I know that this type of award system is promoted on TripAdvisor, and it encourages writing more reviews.


----------



## ace2000

LOL - Mine shows up as "Review Challenged", what's that supposed to mean ???


----------



## TUGBrian

ha...does not =)

it means you should go write a review!


----------



## ace2000

Ha, ok I will soon.  Kudos to all the people that have reached one of the new highly esteemed award levels.  I'm very appreciative of the TUG reviews and the individuals who go out of their way to post them.  I'm glad you now get some recognition.  Thanks!!!

If I see any of you award winners out there in the forums, I vow to treat you extra nice from now on!  Seriously, well done.


----------



## TUGBrian

actually still contemplating changing ELITE to something far more amusing and "worthy" of the feat of writing 50 reviews.

Demigod 
Master

etc etc.


----------



## dioxide45

So how do we get these new monikers added to show on our posts? I think I have 11 reviews but still just show as TUG Member.


----------



## TUGBrian

I havent quite gotten down that far in the list yet....they will show up though I promise!


----------



## TUGBrian

ive gotten down to include everyone with at least 14 reviews now....its a long list...so please be patient =)

or write more reviews!  lol


----------



## Beefnot

TUGBrian said:


> actually still contemplating changing ELITE to something far more amusing and "worthy" of the feat of writing 50 reviews.
> 
> Demigod
> Master
> 
> etc etc.



How about Platinum (Contributor) or Inner Circle or Ninja or Aristocrat or Crown Club or Supreme.


----------



## TUGBrian

ok..got a few more done tonight!

Everyone with at least 10 TUG reviews should now have a custom Veteran review crew title under their names!

If you do not see this under your name, it could be that your TUG membership email doesnt match your BBS email...so shoot me a PM if thats the case and we can sort it out!

You might be asking: "but Brian, how do I know how many reviews I have submitted"  and thats a GREAT question!

to find out you go here

http://tug2.com

click the "login" link at the top right hand corner

then click the MY TUG link (itll be right where the login button was) and go down to MY REVIEWS.

clicking on this will show you exactly how many reviews you have submitted to TUG (this list can really only track to about 2007 sadly when we moved to the new review system).


----------



## TUGBrian

got through the 9s today, so the first batch of review crew rookies should show up!


----------



## Passepartout

Thanks Brian. I saw that new, and very prestigious title by my username. Boy, do I feel SPECIAL! I mean, it's right up there with earning my Webelos badge in Boy Scouts. 

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian

Timeshare Merit Badge!!!


----------



## easyrider

So what happens if you have a different user name on the forums than the review area ? My names are different.

Bill


----------



## TUGBrian

It actually goes off your email address.

but if that is different, ill have to sort it out manually.  If you know you have more than 9 reviews, shoot me an email with the different emails you use and ill sort you out!


----------



## Sandy VDH

Hey I just noticed this today.... I guess I am TUG Review Crew: Expert

New goal now, double my reviews and hit the next level. 

Thanks Brian


----------



## TUGBrian

Glad everyone enjoys the titles!!!


----------



## Egret1986

*I was wondering about this.*



Sandy VDH said:


> Hey I just noticed this today.... I guess I am TUG Review Crew: Expert
> 
> New goal now, double my reviews and hit the next level.
> 
> Thanks Brian



Is there somewhere that lists what the levels are for the merit badges?


----------



## Beefnot

Egret1986 said:


> Is there somewhere that lists what the levels are for the merit badges?


 

First post in this thread.


----------



## Egret1986

*Hey, thanks!*



Beefnot said:


> First post in this thread.



Ooooh, Elite!  That's going to take a little while.


----------



## TUGBrian

all the 8s should now appear!


----------



## overthehill

Hi, Brian, I think acknowledging those TUG members by the number of reviews they submitted is a nice gesture. Like so many other members, many of my reviews going back to 2000 were lost on a computer conversion. The same is true of the dozens of digital photos I've submitted showing resorts we've stayed at. Fortunately, I still have many of those photos and will resubmit them over time as the newer resolution requirements require that I reduce the resolution to the new limit, not a quick task.
Thank you for continuing the great job that Bill began so many years ago. The new format of the site is excellent once one gets used to it's workings. Keep up the good job.
Mark Beales


----------



## TUGBrian

there is actually no resolution limit on the server, it was more of a size thing.  Which I believe is now above 3mb.

Also note that no reviews should have been lost that im aware of (least since I took over).  all very old reviews are still included on the resorts, but since they were submitted in a much different fashion back in the day...there is really no feasible way to link them to active memberships today...thus these new titles only apply for reviews submitted since the TUG member login system actually went active and reviews were tracked by member login id. (07ish).

I certainly do not mean to downplay or ignore the reviews submitted in the past, but to explain how the titles are calculated now.


----------



## avad88

*Thanks*

Thanks, Brian.
I've always been a big fan of reviews and rely on them to help me with my exchanges. The perk of submitting enough to pay my dues is greatly appreciated too.
I am proud to be a veteran and striving to be an expert.
Ava


----------



## Ann in CA

Thanks Brian! 

Just noticed my new title when I read about them in the Newsletter. I always use the reviews when we are going to a new place, and usually even when returning to old favorites.  (love to hear about new restaurants) Also use them to decide if we even want to go to that resort.  They really are helpful, so I  am happy to submit reviews.  

And now I have a cool new title!

Ann


----------



## TUGBrian

you all are most welcome, and well deserved!


----------



## pammex

I like it, thanks Brian!


----------



## TUGBrian

also note that since there are so few of you, any Expert levels can pick their own name/title if they like if you have something more creative/appropriate in mind than expert =)


----------



## TUGBrian

the 7 crew should now show up!


----------



## TUGBrian

6s are now all done and tagged properly!  congrats!  (whew there were alot!)


----------



## TUGBrian

and now all the 5s are done!

So, as it stands now...everyone who has posted more than 5 TUG reviews should now have your custom user title!

If you do not, or do not have the correct one...please PM or email me tug@tug2.net and we will happily get you sorted out properly!


----------



## TUGBrian

and for those of you elites (or upcoming elites)...you can indeed pick whatever name you want for that level.

Jedi Master
Zeus, god of reviews
etc etc.


----------



## DaveNV

Brian, you're awesome. Give yourself a raise. 

Dave


----------



## JudyS

TUGBrian said:


> Edited - new custom Titles are chosen!
> 
> *Level1: TUG Review Crew Rookie*
> 
> granted to all TUG members who have submitted 5 Reviews....


I think recognizing TUG members who have written reviews is a great idea. But, I don't like the idea of calling the lowest level "Rookie" because "Rookie" could have negative connotations and really doesn't encourage people who have never posted reviews to start. In fact, the "Rookie" term may actually discourage people from starting to write reviews.

I didn't say anything about this before because I couldn't think of a better name than "Rookie." However, it's now occurred to me that the lowest level could just be called "TUG Review Crew" with no further modifier. The higher levels could still be called "TUG Review Crew Expert", "TUG Review Crew Veteran", and "TUG Review Crew Expert Elite". 

Yeah, it would have been better if I thought of this *before* the new names were implemented. I just thought of it now, though.


----------



## ace2000

ace2000 said:


> "Rookie" kind of carries a negative connotation but maybe the goal is to provide incentive and motivate some to get to the next level.





JudyS said:


> I think recognizing TUG members who have written reviews is a great idea. But, I don't like the idea of calling the lowest level "Rookie" because "Rookie" could have negative connotations and really doesn't encourage people who have never posted reviews to start. In fact, the "Rookie" term may actually discourage people from starting to write reviews.
> 
> I didn't say anything about this before because I couldn't think of a better name than "Rookie." However, it's now occurred to me that the lowest level could just be called "TUG Review Crew" with no further modifier. The higher levels could still be called "TUG Review Crew Expert", "TUG Review Crew Veteran", and "TUG Review Crew Expert Elite".
> 
> Yeah, it would have been better if I thought of this *before* the new names were implemented. I just thought of it now, though.



It _was_ thought of very early in the process (post #18 in this thread), but the higher powers disagreed.


----------



## alwysonvac

JudyS said:


> I think recognizing TUG members who have written reviews is a great idea. But, I don't like the idea of calling the lowest level "Rookie" because "Rookie" could have negative connotations and really doesn't encourage people who have never posted reviews to start. In fact, the "Rookie" term may actually discourage people from starting to write reviews.
> 
> I didn't say anything about this before because I couldn't think of a better name than "Rookie." However, it's now occurred to me that the lowest level could just be called "TUG Review Crew" with no further modifier. The higher levels could still be called "TUG Review Crew Expert", "TUG Review Crew Veteran", and "TUG Review Crew Expert Elite".
> 
> Yeah, it would have been better if I thought of this *before* the new names were implemented. I just thought of it now, though.



Yeah, I agree with you both. I just sent a PM request to have my title removed. 
I would have preferred TUG Review Crew Member (instead of Rookie).


----------



## TUGBrian

Bumping this, been slacking and just updated a ton of people from veteran to expert...and we even had half a dozen or so make the ELITE level (50 reviews!)  

Thank you so much for sharing your vacations with other TUG members!


----------



## Egret1986

Awesome job Reviewers!  ELITE!  Wow!


----------



## bobpark56

I would not call someone who has stayed in 30 timeshares and is now submitting their first review a "rookie." You do want them to submit more reviews, do you not? And what about the experience factor?


----------



## TUGBrian

as mentioned in the thread, if someone does not like the tag I will remove it for them.


----------



## Passepartout

Still holding out for the secret handshake and boiled pizza recipe.


----------



## dioxide45

bobpark56 said:


> I would not call someone who has stayed in 30 timeshares and is now submitting their first review a "rookie." You do want them to submit more reviews, do you not? And what about the experience factor?


From a review standpoint, they are. It is called the "TUG Review Crew" not the "Timeshare Visit Crew".


----------



## MuranoJo

Thanks for the instructions on how to see how many reviews I've submitted.  I could have sworn I'd submitted several others, but perhaps they were lost before the platform change of years ago.

So, just out of curiosity, how far out will you allow someone to post a review from the time they visited?  I have several I didn't post from the past 5 years and I'm feeling left out without a Review Crew designation.


----------



## TUGBrian

if the reviews actually contain information not available in other reviews, i doubt anyone would have a problem with it.


and yes, reviews prior to 2008 were not linked to your username, as everyone used the same username and password back then!

dont have any recent vacation trips to share?


----------



## MuranoJo

I do have some more recent ones & I'll get to them soon--I'll just scratch those lost and submit the more recent ones.


----------



## Sandy VDH

How often do you update the review crew tags based on the number of reviews?  It is a batch job that runs, or one that you just periodically run?


----------



## TUGBrian

its one that I periodically run as there is actually no real link between the forums and the review section.

that said, if someone knows they need a bump up in title, feel free to PM me and ill happily do it manually that day!


----------



## Sandy VDH

Well run it and see if it bumps me the last title.  I just submitted a lengthy one today on Wyndham Austin, but it will likely not post for a day or two, but it is on my list of reviews.


----------



## dioxide45

Sandy VDH said:


> Well run it and see if it bumps me the last title.  I just submitted a lengthy one today on Wyndham Austin, but it will likely not post for a day or two, but it is on my list of reviews.


What you can do is go to the page of all your reviews and count them manually. It would be nice if there was a counter on that page, but there doesn't seem to be. I counted to see where I stood and see that I am at 21 reviews submitted. It isn't the length of the review that matters, but rather the total number. The number of reviews needed for each level are in the first post and you can tell if you moved up a level or not.


----------



## rapmarks

I dont know how many reviews I have submitted, but most were before 2008 when we were really traveling and doing about 15 or more timeshares a year.  Now I am almost out of tpus.  Every time I try to buy a resale, someone gets it before me.


----------



## Sandy VDH

dioxide45 said:


> What you can do is go to the page of all your reviews and count them manually. It would be nice if there was a counter on that page, but there doesn't seem to be. I counted to see where I stood and see that I am at 21 reviews submitted. It isn't the length of the review that matters, but rather the total number. The number of reviews needed for each level are in the first post and you can tell if you moved up a level or not.



I am over 50 reviews


----------



## TUGBrian

Sandy VDH said:


> I am over 50 reviews



should update within the hour to show the new user title!


----------



## TUGBrian

dioxide45 said:


> What you can do is go to the page of all your reviews and count them manually. It would be nice if there was a counter on that page, but there doesn't seem to be. I counted to see where I stood and see that I am at 21 reviews submitted. It isn't the length of the review that matters, but rather the total number. The number of reviews needed for each level are in the first post and you can tell if you moved up a level or not.



ill see if we can add a counter to the "vacation history" link in the TUG dashboard.


----------



## TUGBrian

rapmarks said:


> I dont know how many reviews I have submitted, but most were before 2008 when we were really traveling and doing about 15 or more timeshares a year.  Now I am almost out of tpus.  Every time I try to buy a resale, someone gets it before me.



your counter shows 52, it should also update within the next hour!


----------



## Sandy VDH

I am now at Elite.  At least somewhere in my life. LOL.


----------



## rapmarks

TUGBrian said:


> your counter shows 52, it should also update within the next hour!


That gives me almost ten years of free Tug


----------

